# Help choosing StaffPad Libraries



## Peros (Nov 27, 2020)

Hey Guys,

So i'm finally getting an ipad pro & staffpad this weekend. I can only afford to get 1 library per section.
If you could have only one of library per sections (Strings, Brass, Woodwinds & Perc) which would it be? i've listened to some demos and think i'm leaning towards Berlin Strings, CineBrass & CineWinds but it's just demos and i'd rather hear from users

Also, I'm trying to find some info on the articulations each library offer but can't find any - it seems you access that info in the app store which i don't have yet so any help greatly appreciated

Thank you


----------



## Montisquirrel (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi,

I just got StaffPad 1 hour ago and I am still waiting for my Surface Pro, but I alrady tried StaffPad on my Windows Desktop and I can open it, but have no pen to really work with it.

I found out that in the in-app store you get all the informations about the articulations and most times there are already walkthroug videos for the libraries made by the StaffPad team. I havent seen this videos somewhere else yet (and I have watched a lot StaffPad videos). For example, I was curious about the StaffPad version of Audio Ollies Scoring Synth, but there are no demos or video (at least I havnt found them), but there are demos and a video in the App.

So I have no experience with the libraries, but there are more information once you open the app.

Cinesamples Libraries are on sale for 50€ each.

When my Surface arrives next week I gonna go with Berlin Strings, Berlin Brass, Berlin Woods, CinePerc, Voxos, Berlin First Chair and maybe Scoring Synth (69,99€) and Ambience One (19,99€, Ambience Pads and Piano)

What I would like to know is how the libraries blend with each other. How for example Berlin Stings and CineBrass work together.


----------



## stevebarden (Nov 27, 2020)

Peros said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> So i'm finally getting an ipad pro & staffpad this weekend. I can only afford to get 1 library per section.
> If you could have only one of library per sections (Strings, Brass, Woodwinds & Perc) which would it be? i've listened to some demos and think i'm leaning towards Berlin Strings, CineBrass & CineWinds but it's just demos and i'd rather hear from users
> ...


Here are comparisons for the articulations of woodwinds, brass, and strings. Sorry, no percussion comparison, but I’d recommend CinePerc.


----------



## Peros (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanxx Steve, was very helpful.
in the end I went with cinesamples for starters cause the sound is nice and the price at 50usd allowed me to get more stuff. I still prefer Berlin strings but I’ll get afterwards


----------



## bongoman (Nov 29, 2020)

I got staffpad, but no addon libraries yet. The UK prices far exceed the EU and especially the US prices.
Cinesamples is $50 usd, 50euro and £50. This works out at £37 for our US counterparts - a 26% reduction!


----------

